# Looks like Pheasants in the rain this weekend.



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of hunting roosters in the rain, but that's what we are looking at for the weekend according to the latest forcasts...maybe even a lil snow in some areas...Get out the rain gear and bring your gun oil!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah gun oil for sure!! All I can say is I've been waiting for awhile and am more excited than ever. I don't care what the conditions, I'm going to hit the field. I looked at the forcast and looks like it will be a tad chilly and rainy to as you said. But good luck everyone!! :beer:


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

bring it on, more rain = less hunters


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Same opener as last year!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Rain, snow, thunderstorm, tornado.......I don't care, I'll be out chasing roosters. 8)


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Rain? Just watching WDAZ weather this morning. Now they are talking winter storm watch in the SW corner. 5-10 inches of snow. Guess I have to take my snowshoes with this weekend. Weather is just a hinderance not a stopper.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll get to test my new allegedly water-proof brush pants, and I'm glad I replaced my leaky boots. Nothing worse than wet feet! Last year opening weekend stunk too, but the birds are usually pretty dumb. I don't plan on being out really long.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hunting won't be the problem.....getting out there will be the porblem. :eyeroll:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Atleast it looks like no snow in Pembina!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Winter Storm watches posted for SW ND! Looks like a mess! I think I would rather have the snow than the rain.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like the further west,the more snow.Warmer to the east and lots of rain.


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

look on the bright side everybody...this just means that there won't be as many people out there to compete with!!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

nd_hunter said:


> look on the bright side everybody...this just means that there won't be as many people out there to compete with!!


There's going to be plenty of road hunters.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

It's been raining all night like a cow peeing on a flat rock


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Prairie roads will be impassable.At least we won't be hunting waterfowl and carrying decoys out into a field.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

> At least we won't be hunting waterfowl and carrying decoys out into a field.


Speak for yourself. :wink: We'll be hitting up the waterfowl in the morning and chasing roosters in the afternoon. It's going to be a pain in the butt walking everything into the field.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

bowhunter04 said:


> > At least we won't be hunting waterfowl and carrying decoys out into a field.
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. :wink: We'll be hitting up the waterfowl in the morning and chasing roosters in the afternoon. It's going to be a pain in the butt walking everything into the field.


I am speaking for myself......we means my group. :wink:


----------

